# Cool Pic of Jasper



## reptileszz (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is a funny pic I took. I was just using the bottle for size comparison and got lucky on the tongue coming out.  

Carole


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 13, 2007)

Looking awesome Carole, he looks a bit different from the baby we seen at Daytona.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 13, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute! It's been way too long since I've had a baby Tegu here!


----------



## Mike (Nov 13, 2007)

Haha nice pic.  Tounges are great! :lol:


----------



## reptileszz (Nov 13, 2007)

He is just so awesome. I keep taking pics of him as he is gaining like 100g a week. He looks different daily I swear!

Carole

Here he is right after I bought him in Daytona...






And now...


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Holy crap!!! He was a baby in Daytona??!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 13, 2007)

Carole, I am so sorry about breeding them dwarfs, he is going like a weed, LOL. :lol:


----------



## olympus (Nov 13, 2007)

Budlight might cut u a check. That tegu has an future I can see it now; all he has to do is stay off the steroids.


----------



## dorton (Nov 13, 2007)

I think he must have eaten the Budweiser frogs,Louie the lizard, and whatever the ferret's name was too!!! he dwarfs my baby!!
I like the pic.
Justin


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome color too 8) :shock: 8) that is definitely Bobbys stock!!


----------



## greentriple (Nov 14, 2007)

Very good looking, the shot with the bud is great. He's amazing in size.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 14, 2007)

Geez, stop feeding him so much beer!! He is lookin great and thirsty!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 15, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> Geez, stop feeding him so much beer!! He is lookin great and thirsty!



Thats funny, lololol. :lol: :lol:


----------



## greentriple (Nov 15, 2007)

That's it, no more dam mice, roaches, crickets, worms or even turkey mix, it's Miller Time for my Tegu.

So much easier to get a varied diet this way:

Monday - MGD

Tuesday - Corona Extra

Wednesday - Spaten

Thursday - Guiness

Friday - Budweiser and a shot of Jack

Saturday - Red Trolley Ale

Sunday - Red Wine and some smelly cheese.

And once a month a treat:

January - Hot Toddie

February - Shnapps

March - Wine Cooler

April - Mojito

May - Mint Julip

June - Cuba Libre

July - Dirty Martini

August - Ice Cold Dos XX

September - Kamakazi

October - Das German Beer

November - Sam Adams

December - Egg Nog


----------



## dorton (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats not going to be list for my tegus, thats going on my menu!


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 15, 2007)

great looking tegu


----------



## reptileszz (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL you guys crack me up. I think he is even bigger today. Yipes! He is going to take over! Thankfully he is mad tame too. I will take some fresh pics this weekend.

Thanks for all the compliments!
Carole & Jasper

PS this one was from October sometime...


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 15, 2007)

man got some very nice colors


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 15, 2007)

He is looking awesome Carole, super nice tegu, you have done a great job with him.


----------



## reptileszz (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, here he is today in my hand.






Thanks for all the compliments!
Carole


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 16, 2007)

He is growing and looking awesome, It is great to see them get great homes.  :wink:


----------



## dorton (Nov 16, 2007)

Holy cow, he's bigger than I thought!

He could eat mine whole!!

Good job.

I think I'm going to fill mines bowl with Sierra Nevada right now!


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

im jealous !


----------



## olympus (Nov 16, 2007)

Where's the Hennessey...


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> im jealous !


of the beer that is!!!


----------



## reptileszz (Nov 16, 2007)

Hehe, Jasper's going to stick with Bud Light or maybe Corona Light!

Carole


----------



## greentriple (Nov 16, 2007)

I like looking at hte pics. of bigger tegus to get an idea of where mine should be in the future, but you all make it had with such awesome looking animals. I only hope mine gets that handsome.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 16, 2007)

One thing you need to remember, my stock is bred for size, I try to breed for very nice color, size, and disposition. :wink:


----------

